# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Заявление GBC против домашнего насилия (2020 г.)

## Хари-канта д.д.

_Принято Руководящим комитетом Международного Общества Сознания Кришны
Февраль 2020 года_

*Резолюция: бытовое насилие является неоправданным, незаконным во многих странах и ни при каких условиях не может быть приемлемым в Международном обществе сознания Кришны (ИСККОН). Любая интерпретация вайшнавских религиозных или социальных учений, которая потворствует, одобряет или оправдывает бытовое насилие, отвергается комиссией руководящего органа (GBC).*

*Как распознать, предупредить и реагирование на бытовое насилие:*

*Проблема бытового насилия*

Бытовое насилие (иногда называемое бытовым насилием) является серьезной глобальной проблемой в обществе в целом. Бытовое насилие является основной причиной травм женщин в большинстве стран и, судя по многочисленным сообщениям, в настоящее время превышает количество травм при автомобильных авариях, грабежах и изнасилованиях вместе взятых.

Вопреки распространенному мнению применение бытового насилия не ограничивается какой-либо конкретной этнической, расовой или религиозной группой, а также людьми с определенным экономическим статусом. Это проблема, которая поражает все слои общества. Последствия бытового насилия для общества огромны. Цена эмоциональных и психологических шрамов для женщин, мужчин и детей просто неизмерима.

Большинство случаев домашнего насилия совершается мужчинами в отношении женщин, для которых они являются мужем или интимным партнером. Несмотря на ужасающие последствия бытового насилия, в некоторых частях мира бытовое насилие считается культурной нормой. Однако оно не может быть принято нигде в рамках глобального общества ИСККОН.

_Если дать краткое определение, бытовое насилие — это инцидент или совокупность инцидентов контролирующего, принудительного, угрожающего, унижающего достоинство и насильственного поведения, включая сексуальное насилие, совершенное супругом или домашним партнером._ 

*Бытовое насилие может включать в себя, но не ограничивается этим, следующее:*
• принудительный контроль (модель запугивания, принижения, изолирования и контроля с применением или угрозой применения физического или сексуального
насилия);
• психологическое и / или эмоциональное давление или насилие;
• физическое или сексуальное насилие;
• словесное оскорбление;
• духовное насилие (использование Священного Писания для подавления супруга/партнера);
• финансовое или экономическое давление и неправомочные ограничения;
• оскорбления и преследование
• оскорбление, запугивание и преследование онлайн или с помощью электронно-технических средств.

Бытовое насилие часто используется одним партнером для поддержания полной власти и контроля над другим партнером в рамках интимных отношений.

*Вайшнавская реакция на домашнее насилие*

Как вайшнавская духовная община, мы обязаны своими священными писаниями и традициями защищать слабых и тех, кто о ком мы заботимся и кого любим. Это включает в себя, согласно "Шримад Бхагаватам“,” брахманов, коров, женщин, детей и стариков" [комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады 1.8.5]. В частности, предназначение брачных союзов, в которых мужья и жены связаны обетами любви и служения друг другу и Верховному Господу, это заботиться и защищать друг друга и никогда не причинять друг другу никакого вреда.

_Домашнее насилие является грубым нарушением основных принципов сознания Кришны и вайшнавской культуры._ Вайшнавская культура включает в себя культивирование таких качеств, как милосердие, аскетизм (или самодисциплина), правдивость и чистота. Их также называют столпами религии. Домашнее насилие подрывает и разрушает эти качества. 

Жестокое обращение со своим супругом или близким партнером в любых обстоятельствах является неприемлемым поведением для того, кто надеется достичь духовного прогресса и удовлетворить Верховного Господа Шри Кришну. Домашнее насилие препятствует духовному прогрессу, потому что оно противоречит принципу ахимсы, или ненасилия, и принципу сострадания. Это серьезное оскорбление вашего партнера, который должен рассматриваться прежде всего как вечная дочь или сын Бога.

Хотя наши храмовые общины и духовные практики могут предложить некоторое утешение в случае домашнего насилия, как жертве, так и совершающему насилие рекомендуется обращаться за профессиональной помощью, когда это возможно или доступно.

Для жертв это включает в себя обращение за специализированной консультацией, помощь в изучение данного вопроса и получение защиты, в зависимости от обстоятельств, с помощью локального комитета по борьбе с бытовым насилием. Для лиц, совершивших жестокие акты насилия, во многих регионах также существуют программы профессиональной помощи и реабилитации. Там, где услуги недоступны, можно обратиться к преданным-наставникам, которые могут иметь опыт консультирования пар, столкнувшихся с домашним насилием. 

*Лидеры обязаны помогать*

Несмотря на то, что ИСККОН осуждает домашнее насилие, мы знаем, что оно имеет место в общинах и среди инициированных членов Международного Общества Сознания Кришны (ИСККОН). Чтобы помочь решить эту проблему, мы постановляем, что лидеры ИСККОН должны способствовать просвещению и служить своим общинам, с тем чтобы:

• пропагандировать священную обязанность партнеров по браку уважать и защищать друг друга, а также не допускать применения насилия или
злоупотреблений в своих отношениях, как в отношении жены, так и в отношении мужа;
• продвигать брачные курсы, консультантов, занятия шастрами и т. д. и понимание того, что домашнее насилие вызывает крайнее неодобрение со стороны Господа, Шрилы Прабхупады и вайшнавской общины;
• обеспечить понимание негативных последствий бытового насилия; 
• иметь четкое понимание, что любой человек, прибегающий к насилию в домашних условиях, нарушает принципы и идет против ценностей шастр и вайшнавов; и должен быть обязан обратиться за профессиональной помощью;
• внимательно следить за членами нашего общества, проявляющими симптомы склонности к жестокому обращению;
• оказывать поддержку членам общества в выявлении случаев бытового насилия, когда оно имеет место;
• принимать меры и советовать людям обращаться за профессиональной помощью в ситуациях жестокого обращения;
• когда это возможно, назначать представителя общины, который хорошо осведомлен о местных программах профилактики бытового насилия и может оказать помощь и предоставить доступ к соответствующим ресурсам жертвам насилия нашей общины;
• оценить тяжесть и частоту любых злоупотреблений и принять соответствующие меры в отношении насильника, которые могут включать запрет лицам, совершившим серьезные или неоднократные акты домашнего насилия,
участвовать в храмовом служении.

_Нельзя НЕ обращать внимание на случаи бытового насилия на территории храмов_, будь то между супружескими парами или внутри семей, живущих на территории храма, или если оно совершается теми, кто посещает программы нашей общины.

(Более конкретные рекомендации для руководителей содержатся в разделе H Приложения к данному постановлению.)

*Как наше общество может помочь*

К жертвам домашнего насилия следует относиться с большим уважением и заботой. 

Преданные обязаны избегать неправильной тенденции обвинять жертву. Вместо этого мы должны помочь жертве рассмотреть все возможные способы выхода из кризиса. Это может включать в себя обращение за профессиональной консультацией, уведомление полиции, меры по защитей жертв, временное переселение в женский приют или другое безопасное место, временное или бессрочное оставление своего партнера и т.д.

Специалисты могут помочь жертве определить, когда ей уже небезопасно находиться рядом с кем-то, и помочь спланировать соответствующие последующие шаги для обеспечения постоянной безопасности. Лидеры различных общин должны изучить ресурсы, доступные локально и предоставлять эту информацию тем, кто нуждается в помощи и защите.

_Жертвы не должны чувствовать себя виноватыми_ в том, что с ними жестоко обращались, поскольку жестокое обращение никогда не бывает оправданным или заслуженным. Это проблема и оскорбления, нанесенные тем, кто применяет насилие.

_Там, где становится известно о домашнем насилии, общины и лидеры должны приложить все усилия чтобы не поддерживать насильника_ (независимо от социального или духовного статуса этого человека), а также ни в коем случае не должны говорить о том, что жертва должна просто изменить свое поведение, чтобы избежать насилия. Пострадавшие от насилия должны иметь возможность принимать решения, которые лучше всего подойдут им и их семьям, и знать, что община и ее руководство поддержат их.

*Консультативная помощь жертвам домашнего насилия* 

Насилие никогда не оправдано. То, что вы рассказываете о том, что подвергаетесь бытовому насилию кому-то кому вы доверяете, близкому другу, духовному наставнику, или специалисту по этому вопросу, является не признанием вашей ошибки, а необходимым шагом на пути к исцелению.

Преданным и друзьям ИСККОН, ставшим жертвами домашнего насилия, рекомендуется сделать смелый шаг в поисках профессиональной помощи (см. ресурсы в приложении А).

Организации по борьбе с бытовым насилием во многих странах располагают персоналом, ресурсами и связями для оказания наилучшей поддержки и консультации в то время, когда вы испытываете трудности или подвергаетесь насилию. В то время как духовное консультирование может дать утешение и способствовать исцелению, поддержка специалистов зачастую является наиболее значимой для решения самой проблемы жестокого обращения.

Лидеры и друзья в храмовых общинах — это искренние доброжелатели, которые могут попытаться помочь вам если вы попали в ситуацию домашнего насилия. Пожалуйста, помните, что окончательное решение о том, что делать, должно оставаться исключительно за жертвой. Такие решения лучше всего принимать после изучения различных вариантов с квалифицированным специалистом по домашнему насилию и обсуждения с семьей и близкими. Решение о том, как выходить из ситуации жестокого обращения, не должно приниматься легкомысленно и требует тщательного планирования и консультаций со стороны специалистов, и в конечном счете жертва жестокого обращения должна принять это решение сама.

Когда преданный становится жертвой жестокого обращения, он может чувствовать себя покинутым и лишенным прибежища. Кришна - лучший друг всех живых существ, и даже в самые мрачные часы он всегда рядом, чтобы утешить и направить нас. Жертвы насилия никогда не должны чувствовать себя одинокими в своей борьбе, и мы надеемся, что друзья и лидеры вайшнавской общины всегда будут рядом, чтобы предложить утешение и поддержку, когда преданный нуждается в этом больше всего.

*Если вы имеете склонность к агрессивному поведению* 

Первый шаг для человека, который физически, словесно и / или эмоционально оскорбляет своего супруга, это осознание того, что он или она несет ответственность за поддержание насилия, и это проблема, которую необходимо решить. Насилие в семье не является рациональной реакцией на внутренний конфликт. Речь идет о нездоровой потребности в контроле, и человек, который испытывает эти чувства, нуждается в помощи профессионала. 

_Любое насилие над своим партнером является незаконным во всех цивилизованных странах, ему нет оправдания, и оно требует обязательной профессиональной помощи._

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RNv...LVc7GNiGw/view

Резолюция на английском на офиц.сайте ИСККОН 
http://gbc.iskcon.org/wp-content/upl...DpTUj1hMmLZY8w

----------

